# Lost 12 Piranhas....



## blazefireflame (Aug 1, 2011)

i had 12 RBP's and they were all going strong they were all 4 months old then i had to go to basic training and my mom was supposed to take care of them. but then i come back and everything is unplugged and they were all dead. my mom said that my dad unplugged it all since i was gone and that it didnt matter. sadness...


----------



## Nzac (Oct 13, 2010)

Bummer


----------



## Guest (Feb 5, 2012)

Sorry to hear of your loss


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

blazefireflame said:


> i had 12 RBP's and they were all going strong they were all 4 months old then i had to go to basic training and my mom was supposed to take care of them. but then i come back and everything is unplugged and they were all dead. my mom said that my dad unplugged it all since i was gone and that it didnt matter. sadness...


Sometimes parents don't get what type of example is being set. The more important lesson here is not to leave fish with irresponsible people. Sorry for the loss.


----------



## Piranha-Freak101 (Dec 8, 2010)

I feel bad for the fish ..what a waste


----------



## blazefireflame (Aug 1, 2011)

Piranha-Freak101 said:


> I feel bad for the fish ..what a waste


thats how i felt they were great fish they didnt eat eachother or anything.


----------



## rust1d (Jul 17, 2012)

Some peoples parents. So i guess it wouldn't matter that he owes you a dozen more. That would cost me $228+ taxes


----------



## Ægir (Jan 21, 2006)

rust1d said:


> Some peoples parents. So i guess it wouldn't matter that he owes you a dozen more. That would cost me $228+ taxes


If i told my parents they owed me something, they would slap the sh*t out of me. Especially if it was over something in their house...

Learn from it and dont make the mistake of trusting other people with your tank.


----------



## Da' Manster! (Sep 1, 2009)

That definitely sucks and sorry to hear about your loss...but like aegir said, you live in your parents house and it's their rules...They really didn't have any moral responsiblity to keep your fish alive...That should have been taking care of before you left for training camp...Personally, I would have either sold them and the setup, or made damn sure I had somebody come over and feed them and do the water changes while in my absence...


----------



## rust1d (Jul 17, 2012)

the lesson is you can't reley on other people. proven time and again.


----------



## Piranhaa (Jul 19, 2012)

I would would smack my dad if he did that. 
Fish for me ain't about money, so it woulden't say anything to me if he would "pay for new ones", cuz' there ain't a new fish like the one you had before. All fish are different in their way, no matter if they are of same family. 
Poor fish.


----------



## LaRaven (Jun 20, 2012)

That sucks for sure. I don't understand your parents train of thought on this matter, but why unplug the tank? thats just horrible. I would take the bodies and place them in there bed. That will teach them.

Just think, you will be out on your own soon. Sorry for your loss.


----------



## rhom15 (Dec 20, 2009)

that sucks


----------



## bigred (Nov 13, 2003)

wow tha sucks.. My dad was happy to take care of my fish when i was off in the army and than playing football out of state... he loved to feed them... lol lol


----------



## noob (Aug 17, 2005)

Piranhaa said:


> I would would smack my dad if he did that.
> Fish for me ain't about money, so it woulden't say anything to me if he would "pay for new ones", cuz' there ain't a new fish like the one you had before. All fish are different in their way, no matter if they are of same family.
> Poor fish.


fish are family :-/

the way i feel about my fish ive ever had was no different then the way i feel about my 4-legged family members..

that is past being neglectful what happen to those fish was cruel and torture, its no different then leaving a dog in a kennel to sh*t and piss all over himself and starve to death and die, thats what happen to the fish,

i dont want to say anything bad about anyones parents but it sounds sick to do that to a living thing, no matter what it is.

i bet he woudent like to be left in a room with no plumbing food or fresh water till hes dead.


----------

